# Coffee shop M40 Bicester to Chiltern Hills?



## puffin1 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hi, I'm heading down to London this week and wondered if there's any independent coffee shops that I can stop at on route. I'm looking for somewhere ideally between Bicester and the Chiltern Hills, I'll be on the M40. I don't want to deviate massively but happy to take a bit of a detour.
Any recommendations would be great. 
Thank you.


----------

